# Tri Tip on the Santa Maria



## Vermin999 (May 3, 2015)

Broke out the Santa Maria Pit today. I haven't cooked on it in a very  long time. Don't know why its fun to cook on and put out some really  good que.

Tri tip seasoned with Montreal Steak Seasoning, some corn and potatoes down by the coals. Cooking with red oak.




Oops, forgot to not put the tongs within dogs reach.




done, just gotta let it rest a bit




Had my TT with a salad and a little EVOO and Balsamic vinegar as a dipping sauce for my piece of French bread


----------



## Bosko (May 4, 2015)

There is a guy in San Diego that goes around with one of those grills and does parties
does tri tip and sausage.....good stuff, he did my Brothers wedding


----------



## bbquzz (May 4, 2015)

The reason you didn't get the Santa Maria out was the snow .... Oh wait you live in San Diego, looks great V, gotta love the tri tip. :p


----------



## Griff (May 5, 2015)

I wish I had one of those.  But my wife said i've reached my limit at 5 grills/smokers.


----------



## Max1 (May 7, 2015)

I really need to get one of those grills. I guess I could build one.


----------



## Quint1 (May 19, 2015)

Looks great, tri tip looks perfectly done, nice


----------



## gabbysgrills (May 28, 2015)

*Weber barbeque 22 inch Santa Maria style attachment*

NOW EVERYBODY CAN HAVE ONE IF THEY HAVE A WEBER
http://gabbysgrills.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/gabbys-grills-flyer.jpg


----------



## gabbysgrills (May 28, 2015)

*Weber barbeque 22 inch Santa Maria style attachment*



gabbysgrills said:


> NOW EVERYBODY CAN HAVE ONE IF THEY HAVE A WEBER
> http://gabbysgrills.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/gabbys-grills-flyer.jpg


http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDY2/z/CYEAAOSwstxVZqXn/$_57.JPG


----------



## cookking (Jun 7, 2015)

Mmmmmm....... Tri-tip! Looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## Max1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Still have not had a Tri-Tip, need to try it one of these days.


----------



## Bosko (Jun 9, 2015)

Max said:


> Still have not had a Tri-Tip, need to try it one of these days.


----------

